# Bloso swimming pool



## xNatje (Jul 14, 2014)

Abandoned swimming pool in belgium. 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 15, 2014)

A creepy place made even more eerie by your excellent photography! Thank you : )


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2014)

Your images are always so beautiful! Love it


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 15, 2014)

Some brilliant shots there, love the black and white...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2014)

Superb Deco architecture and brilliant photography.


----------



## Pilot (Jul 15, 2014)

What incredible photography! This is what makes this site so special. Some may, while driving from Brighton to Seaford care to look right as they pass through Saltdean. Here, there be marvels of a similar nature.


----------



## AgentTintin (Jul 15, 2014)

The photos work really well in black and white  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 16, 2014)

wonderful set!
Thanks


----------



## gingrove (Jul 16, 2014)

Is it just me cracking up or do those two pumps look as if they are holding hands? :wacko: First class pics!


----------



## skoobysoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Pilot said:


> What incredible photography! This is what makes this site so special. Some may, while driving from Brighton to Seaford care to look right as they pass through Saltdean. Here, there be marvels of a similar nature.



I have seen pics of Saltdean at it's finest, please don't tell me thats an abandoned place aswell now?
What a lovely place that looks, mind you I have a weakness for Art Deco buidings that I can't control :0(

Oh and sorry, 'Nice pics' btw!


----------



## xNatje (Jul 17, 2014)

gingrove said:


> Is it just me cracking up or do those two pumps look as if they are holding hands? :wacko: First class pics!



You have too much imagination!


And this is in belgium, so it's not Saltdean ;-)


----------

